# Ruins on New York's abandoned island reclaimed by nature



## dmundy01 (May 22, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-27509955


----------



## gingrove (May 23, 2014)

Well worth a look! Thanks.


----------



## skoobysoo (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow. I love seeing nature reclaiming lost ground. The world looks a much better place without us in it.
On the flipside I wonder how many Urbexers would give arms, legs and the odd kidney to get the same permission he did to photograph and explore THAT location!


----------

